# Drain every 5K, filter every 10K ?



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone do this? I am really apprehensive about running any oil for 10K so I was thinking of just changing out the filter every 10K and replace the oil every 5K. I have the filter drain tool (2.0T) so getting most of the oil out will be easy.
And yes, I have read and participated in the many discussions about the 10K service interval.
Thanks, Chris.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

why? It's an extra $10 (or so) to replace the filter and another 3 minutes to change it.
If you're going to change the oil every 5k-- do the filter also


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Fair enough.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Do an oil analysis. Then you'll see how well your oil is doing at 10k.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

If he has an oil burner like many of us 2.0T owners.... adding oil in between changes sort of contaminates the sample a bit.
An oil analysis at 5k (pull a sample at the dipstick) is better, then top of the oil off.


----------



## omegared24 (Jun 19, 2008)

Your oil will last longer than your filter. That is the main issue with extended oil changes. Change both at 5k and call it a day.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Drain every 5K, filter every 10K ? (cmosentine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmosentine* »_Anyone do this? I am really apprehensive about running any oil for 10K so I was thinking of just changing out the filter every 10K and replace the oil every 5K. I have the filter drain tool (2.0T) so getting most of the oil out will be easy.
And yes, I have read and participated in the many discussions about the 10K service interval.
Thanks, Chris.

Actually I would change the filter out every 5K miles with 1 qrt of oil and then change out filter and oil at 10K. I have done that in the past with good success.
Get an oil analysis to see how it is wearing.


----------



## Bigjohno530 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Drain every 5K, filter every 10K ? (cmosentine)*

I run about 3k then replace the filter and oil. I'm just anal about my turbo and engine getting the best all the time. 10k seems like a lot?


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_If he has an oil burner like many of us 2.0T owners.... adding oil in between changes sort of contaminates the sample a bit.
An oil analysis at 5k (pull a sample at the dipstick) is better, then top of the oil off.

Fortunately my 2.0T has yet to burn any oil, at least from looking at the dipstick.


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2008)

My concern is running dry at start up after a new filter. With that said, I change my oil every 5K and filter every 10K.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Marc5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marc5* »_My concern is running dry at start up after a new filter. With that said, I change my oil every 5K and filter every 10K.

fill up the filter with oil before installing the filter. For the cartridge type, fill up the housing as much as possible before installing it.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (Marc5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marc5* »_My concern is running dry at start up after a new filter. With that said, I change my oil every 5K and filter every 10K.

you're doing it backwards...


----------



## Danielo_bolo (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (ricardo)*

I agree... doing it backwards...

If anything: Filter at 5k and Oil at 10k
And I would only recommend it when using full synthetic... Like Mobil has a 7500 mile oil... coming from an oil company the oil probably runs good for about 10 million miles


----------



## VW.DC.Photographer (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (Danielo_bolo)*

I was under the impression that it is an exponential curve... Oil and the Filter quality. IE you change the oil and not the filter, the filter is already half clogged so the oil gets worse fast. Or reverse you change the filter, but the oil is already so bad it clogs the filter faster. So not changing them at the same time would be silly as I assume.


----------



## omegared24 (Jun 19, 2008)

I couldn't agree more...I don't see the point of doing one and not the other. You take care of your car and it will take care of you.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (omegared24)*

look at your manual..what is the oil change schedule?....the only way you will know for sure if the oil is bad is if you do an oil analysis, just because the oil is brown/darker doesnt mean it's not doing its job...
you can do them at the same time...but the oil filter takes priority over oil for long periods. 
and dont listen to the 3k miles oil changes from jiffy/speedylube


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (ricardo)*

most progressive oil analysis I have seen for full synthetic oil show that most wear occurs in the first 1000 miles after an oil change, then oil slowly tapers up for the next 4000 miles, then wear is basically none from 4000 to 20k miles or until the oil starts to break down. 
So changing your synthetic oil every 5000 miles is just pouring good oil down the drain. unless you have an older car that is low on compression and leaks unburnt fuel into the oil, changing it every 10k miles should not be a problem. 
I change my oil every spring and fall, (roughly every 7500-15k miles) because I want to get fresh oil in during the fall and winter when there is more chance of fuel, carbon and other grunges getting into the oil, then in the spring to get the potentially contaminated oil out. but then my driving is not sitting in traffic waiting to move, I am actually driving and most of my mileage is highway, or openroad.


----------



## TheCentralScrutinizer (Dec 16, 2008)

Follow your owner's manual; it clearly states how often to change the oil. Remember that your warranty is a factor in how often you are -required- to change your oil; and maintain your service records/receipts in the event you have an engine problem. I would change the oil and more often than the manual dictates so that you are sure and be safe when it comes to a warranty claim. Changing the oil more often really is cheap insurance when it comes to protecting your engine and your warranty.
IIRC the 3.6 VR6 requires a semi-synthetic or full synthetic (502 spec) and the change interval is for a pan change every 5k and a full change every 10k. (I'll double check this and edit if I'm wrong). Mileages for the 2 liter turbo; 2.8 and TDI are all lower; 5k for both filter and oil IIRC.


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (TheCentralScrutinizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheCentralScrutinizer* »_IIRC the 3.6 VR6 requires a semi-synthetic or full synthetic (502 spec) and the change interval is for a pan change every 5k and a full change every 10k. (I'll double check this and edit if I'm wrong). Mileages for the 2 liter turbo; 2.8 and TDI are all lower; 5k for both filter and oil IIRC.
 for your car according to vw's maintenance schedule, after 10k miles the oil change is every 10k miles.
http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar...en/us/
The stealers always want you to change your oil every 5k miles, even with synthetic, because of their high markup. 10k miles or every 6 months is plenty. Unless you are sitting in traffic idling most of the time your car is running.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (woofie2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_ for your car according to vw's maintenance schedule, after 10k miles the oil change is every 10k miles.
http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar...en/us/
The stealers always want you to change your oil every 5k miles, even with synthetic, because of their high markup. 10k miles or every 6 months is plenty. Unless you are sitting in traffic idling most of the time your car is running. 

Actually, for the 3.6L VR6 (talking Passat, here), it's 5k, 10k, then every 10k afterwards.
The 2.0T (pre-2009) is 5k, 10k, then every 10k, as is the 2.5L motor.
For 2009, there is no Vr6 Passat, and all the oil changes (minus the Dodge Routan) is every 10k, thanks to the CareFREE plan


----------



## brian1973 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (woofie2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_most progressive oil analysis I have seen for full synthetic oil show that most wear occurs in the first 1000 miles after an oil change, then oil slowly tapers up for the next 4000 miles, then wear is basically none from 4000 to 20k miles or until the oil starts to break down. 
So changing your synthetic oil every 5000 miles is just pouring good oil down the drain. unless you have an older car that is low on compression and leaks unburnt fuel into the oil, changing it every 10k miles should not be a problem. 
I change my oil every spring and fall, (roughly every 7500-15k miles) because I want to get fresh oil in during the fall and winter when there is more chance of fuel, carbon and other grunges getting into the oil, then in the spring to get the potentially contaminated oil out. but then my driving is not sitting in traffic waiting to move, I am actually driving and most of my mileage is highway, or openroad.


where do you get oil analysises at?


----------



## TheCentralScrutinizer (Dec 16, 2008)

I still think every 10k is too long for an oil change. I'd go 7500; but twice a year is not too often IMHO. 10k oil change is about 1 change per year. You can usually tell when it's time; when the oil starts to look opaque on the dipstick it is building particulates that are passing through the filter. It's a good idea to change the oil before that but if it's still clean at 10k miles then it would be OK to let it go that long. I just changed the oil in my car and while it was brown in color it was clear. I'll let it go to 7500 miles and see what it looks like (change it at 35000 miles).


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (TheCentralScrutinizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheCentralScrutinizer* »_ You can usually tell when it's time; when the oil starts to look opaque on the dipstick it is building particulates that are passing through the filter. It's a good idea to change the oil before that but if it's still clean at 10k miles then it would be OK to let it go that long. I just changed the oil in my car and while it was brown in color it was clear. I'll let it go to 7500 miles and see what it looks like (change it at 35000 miles).

That is a old wive's tale.
That's not remotely close of a reliable indication of oil condition. The only way is through oil analysis testing.
Some oils are darker than others, even fresh from the bottle.
You should try pulling the dipstick from a TDI, immediately after an oil change (after the engine oil has circulated for a minute)--- that will scare you, as well as demonstrate why it is an old wive's tale


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (brian1973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian1973* »_where do you get oil analysis at?
 lots of places do it, I had mine done at the local university, having a friend using the advanced materials lab was a good contact.
some kits I found by Googling oil analysis kit
http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/oai.aspx
http://www.blackstone-labs.com/free_test_kit.html


----------

